#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Backdrop en schimmelvlekjes

## chippie

Hoe kun je een backdrop het beste bewaren?
In een zak, afgesloten kist, etc etc....

Niet elk magazijn is geschikt precies.

We hebben bij ons de backdrops mooi opgeborgen met vochtslurpers en toch komen er vlekjes op (schimmel).
Bestaan er schimmelwerende middelen voor backdrop?

Alvast bedakt voor de raad.

----------


## sjig

Ik heb een backdrop die ik gebruik om m'n tafeltje af te rokken, deze bewaar ik gewoon in een zo'n grote zwarte plastic vuilniszak. Heb hem zelf 1 jaartje, en heb hem overgenomen van m'n school die hem vijf jaar hadden en hem ook zo opborgen. Ziet er nog steeds prima uit. Een keer per jaar wassen, impregneren en klaar!

----------

